

Torque3d game engine became more reliable - PVS-Studio
http://forums.torque3d.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=301

======
TheCams
I don't want to divert the thread, but reading this surprised me:

"If using new ever fails to return an object, you're out of memory or some
other critical corruption and your program isn't long for this world, wether
you catch the null-pointer or not."

Is that the usual reaction to "out of memory" issues? I think that video
games, having to deal with console memory constraints, should handle this. You
can sometimes delay an allocation from a few frames if you know that you'll
free some memory from another place soon.

